# Neighbors new dog



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

My guess is the previous owners thought oh how cute, a little lab puppy. Oh how precious. Now its eight months old and is becoming more and more active so now its not the cute little puppy anymore at eight months and they dont want to spend the time with him. So at least he has a great second chance now at a great life. Lets hope it all works out. Sounds like a great pup.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

:no:
Why oh why???


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

People are just so stupid! At least the dog has a good home now!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I saw a similar thing happening with someone I work with. He saw my puppy and decided to go out and get himself a puppy. Not a lot of forethought went into it. And he did nothing to educate himself about dog ownership before buying this puppy from a backyard breeder.

He bought a shy, unhealthy dog that was afraid of people. He free feeds the puppy and couldn't understand why he was having a hard time housebreaking him. He didn't give him enough exercise. The puppy was very fearful of people and the owner was reinforcing that behavior by cuddling him every time he got anxious around someone. Oh, and no real efforts at training.

I was looking down the road and seeing an anxious, problematic puppy that would likely be a biter. So, I kept talking to him about things that I had learned from all my reading. Nothing got through to him and I could only push so far since this is someone that I work with.

Finally, I mentioned that I enjoyed watching shows like the Dog Whisperer. Now, I know that Cesar Milan is a controversial figure in the dog world. But watching that show actually woke this guy up to what his future was going to be like with the dog if he didn't get up and do something about it. He bought Cesar's book and started making an effort with the dog. Started walking him regularly, training him, etc.

And hey, surprise, surprise. Suddenly the dog started calming down because he was getting regular exercise. Started getting more comfortable around people because the owner was spending more time socializing him.

If it weren't for the Cesar Milan show and book, this is one dog that almost certainly would have ended up at the pound down the road.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It takes all kinds. Luckily there are peope out there like your neighbors.

Hooch


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm glad the lab pup has a great home now. Labs are a lot like goldens...so-o-o : cute as puppies but they grow to a big size, almost before you know what is happening, and all of a sudden that cute little bundle of fur is an unruly adolescent.

mdoats: I like "The Dog Whisperer" show, too. Have you seen "It's Me or The Dog" on Animal Planet Channel, with dog trainer Victoria Stilwell? I really love her show, she has a different technique of training than Cesar Millan but she is just as effective.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

gold'nchocolate

Yup. I watch the Victoria Stillwell show also. I actually prefer it since it's only a half hour. And I prefer her approach.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm glad your neighbor came to this little pups rescue. now he has a chance at life. I always thought puppies were suppose to be active! if not I would tend to think something was wrong with them.I'm glad the people realized they made a mistake and found a new home for him. I've only had 2 types of dogs, a black lab and a golden. any dog is trainable........ it just takes time, patience and most of all love good luck to your new little friend!
Debbie & mason


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness this family adopted that sweet puppy. It sounds like she has a great home now. Glad your Jazz has a new friend to play with.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

It's so nice for them to have a social dog now. Their two previous adoptees were both "problem" dogs who didn't particularly like other people or other dogs outside of the immediate family (these people have no kids). The lab seems like a really sweet dog.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Ditto! at least its with a loving family now!!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazz's Mom said:


> It's so nice for them to have a social dog now. Their two previous adoptees were both "problem" dogs who didn't particularly like other people or other dogs outside of the immediate family (these people have no kids). The lab seems like a really sweet dog.


 
Hmm, my Sage doesn't like people or dogs outside the immediate family either...I wouldn't categorize her under "problem" though. Glad they gave the lab puppy a second chance at a good home though, and Jazz will have a playmate.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> Hmm, my Sage doesn't like people or dogs outside the immediate family either...I wouldn't categorize her under "problem" though.


I didn't mean that all dogs who don't love everyone or every dog are problem dogs, but these two were. I don't know what they'd gone through in their previous lives, definitely not the love and affection they got after they were adopted.


----------

